# Hey harmes....any update?



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

How's she lookin? How you feelin? Did they ever catch the guy?


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

nope, they never caught the guy. I plan on keeping my eye out for him though, as he looks exactly like Carot Top. 
It's been an interesting few weeks thats for sure. Been driving my bro's 97 Saab 2.5 SE !!!!! he's in school at VT and can't have his car freshmen year. My mk2 GTI still isn't running. i might just hold off on that and find a 1.8t or vr and screw trying to mess with the 8v that's in it. 
the allroad should be back either end of this week or beginning of next. I'm pretty excited to get her back, some things are fixed and i got some things colormatched. should be interesting


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

colormatch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

ooooo colormatched flares and bumpers.....ooooo


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

possibly today!!! he painted everything seperate and has to piece the car back together


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

please post up some pictures when you get a chance....so did you do the front bumper like factory...with the center section left grey or did you paint the whole thing??


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

going to leave in a few minutes to go get it.. i had everything painted. bumpers, under door blades, and flares. the whole car basically got repainted except for the roof. i'm going from an 8v mk2.... to the allroad. i gotta be easy on the brakes or ill be sending people through the windshield haha


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

should look something like this when you pick it up right???


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*









those wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

not sure who's car it is but I had it saved on my computer....I don't really like the wheels....I think austin's wheels will flow nicely with a fully painted silver allroad.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

i dont specifically like them for the AR, but otherwise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

wow i like that one above... would look completely nasty on coilovers or bagged








i'll post a few pictures today when the sun comes up... im happy the way it turned out. brandon saw it yesterday at SnG.


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

alright, so im a little bored this morning....


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*









Looks awesome!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

those pics do not do it justice...the paint was awesome....they did a really good job of blending and matching.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

8v of FURY and the Emergancy Response Vehicle in background







6 cyl turbo Benz engine








my boss' Allroad eater...LSD, active autowerks program and coilovers
EDIT: open gas door is factory dealer option

























_Modified by AHarmes5 at 7:37 PM 10-23-2007_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

it really does look great. Looks like the shop did an outstanding paint job. 
The only thing i'm not sold on is the fully debadged tail... i'd say it needs *at least* the audi rings back on... but hey, its your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh, and BMW http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

the rear will look better with the tail pipes laying on the ground








I'm not sure if the car has more track time or dealer repair time... but when that thing is running correctly, I am scared.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_ i'd say it needs *at least* the audi rings back on...

X2


----------

